# Cardio whilst bulking



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Just wondering how much cardio you lot do a week whilst bulking?

I currently do 3 times a week via the wonderful sport of football, with one of the sessions being a match which is quite prolonged and high intensity. I'm thinking of cutting it down to 2 times a week, so just seeing what you all do and if you can recommend more or less then please do.

Cheers

Edit: Tried to do a poll, but it appears that it is difficult to do or I am just stupid. Probably the latter.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I do about 30 mins 4 times a week when bulking, nowt hard just bike or walking on treadmill


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i do 20 minutes jogging and 10 mins on a stepper 3/4 times a week to keep my fitness levels up.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

dont do any, dont believe in cardio off season, save all my energy for training, i just sleep and eat the rest of the time.


----------



## SieraOscar (Nov 22, 2008)

HIIT twice a week


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Rubbish, of course you need cardio if you want to keep your body healthy.

Cardio is what has got my blood pressure back into an ok range which was highly elevated from going up in weight and i dont do a lot......a little goes a long way.

I like to do a brisk walk for one hour every day if possible.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

I think i'm going to start doing 30 minute AM cardio Mon-Fri ... just enough to get the heartrate up a bit.

Like the idea of keeping the body healthy. Weight training alone really doesn't do much for the cardiovascular system imho.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cardio every other day minimum for me nothing mental 30mins bike


----------

